# Leia



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

I have seen this on Twitter - Missing from Copnor near Portsmouth since 9th November. Small 8 year old neutered female cat with flattish face. She's shy of people she does not know and may be hiding. Completely black, no collar. Her Twitter page is @Find_Leia 

I don't know Leia, but I saw this on Twitter and could not see her here so thought this might help.


----------



## internalwhirlwind (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this for me.

Leia is all black, quite small, short-haired, 8 years old, neutered, not wearing a collar, and she's been missing from Green Lane in Portsmouth since 9th November. She could be anywhere in Portsmouth by now. We miss her SO much and I can't rest until I know what's happened to her. You can see photos of her on her twitter page at https://twitter.com/Find_Leia. If you have twitter please follow and retweet. She is so loved and I'd give anything to have her back with me.

Thanks x


----------

